# Ski Sundown Gunbarrel bumps Gathering II 3/15/09



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2009)

Totally awesome day out there today!!!!  A LOT of talent out there today!!!  Cant remember all the names but a bunch of guys from the mogulskiing.net forum as well as the AZ regulars.   Bumps were totally sick today, with all the good skiers some sick lines were cut!!  Gonna throw back a few brews and pop some advil!!   Nice ripping with you guys today!!





Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

Steve summed it up, lots of great talent out there, fun to watch them. Couldn't ask for better conditions.

Good to meet all of you and hopefully 2knees and Brian get the videos up tonight(even though I think I did a good job avoiding it!)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesomely sick day.  Lots of good talent out there today, which resulted in some pretty sick lines.  I got there a little late, things were in full swing by the time I met up with the rather large crew.  Great fun letting them run a bit today.  Good to meet some new faces too!

I have a little video that I took with my point and shoot camera, so I don't know how it's going to come out.  I'll try to get it up a little later on.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

+1.  Great day, bumps growing each run.  Lot of serious bumpers...nice to watch em rip.  Now just waiting for the advil to kick in.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, the bumps are really starting to get big in spots.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Steve summed it up, lots of great talent out there, fun to watch them. Couldn't ask for better conditions.
> 
> Good to meet all of you and hopefully 2knees and Brian get the videos up tonight(even though I think I did a good job avoiding it!)




o3Jeff..I see you caught the bump skiing bug...the bumps at Blue mountain were sweet today as well..I'm looking forward to seeing the video!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> +1.  Great day, bumps growing each run.  Lot of serious bumpers...nice to watch em rip.  Now just waiting for the advil to kick in.



i didnt know you were there!  why didnt you say hello.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i didnt know you were there!  why didnt you say hello.



Tough to catch up to you to say hello...lol.  I had green pants.. blue jersey #19.  Not real stylin but practical.  I was in and out due to kid duty for parts of the day.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

And Brian could do me a huge favor and edit out the disaster that was me on the topsection.. fugly from the get go and only got worse after I passed him.  I am not a clutch guy.. doesn't bode well for the comp...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> i didnt know you were there!  why didnt you say hello.



Those of us that were paying attention saw him, talked to him, and even rode the lift with him. 

:lol:

There were LOTS of people there, it was hard to keep track of who was there and who wasn't.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> And Brian could do me a huge favor and edit out the disaster that was me on the topsection.. fugly from the get go and only got worse after I passed him.  I am not a clutch guy.. doesn't bode well for the comp...



If I caught any disasters then I'll do my best to be kind.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> o3Jeff..I see you caught the bump skiing bug...the bumps at Blue mountain were sweet today as well..I'm looking forward to seeing the video!!!!



They brainwashed me. Got any vouchers for us to come down and try out Barneys?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2009)

Great day for sure. I don't think I can ever remember skiing with that many great skiers at one time. I will have to check out Mogulskiing.net tonight to see what those guys are saying out our little hill. They all seemed pretty impressed with our bump run.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

We (I won't out the participants) were discussing a preferred format for the comp... with all the talent around, we think all of us one and (most likely) dones should go first, so as not to have to follow, or be followed, by the likes of 180 and co.  Also, we may look better to the judges and our throngs of adoring fans, being compared to ourselves...then we can sit on the deck or trailside in the sun and enjoy the show.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

As if the 60 degree sunny weather didn't clue me in that today must have been epic, the phone calls from 2knees and powhunter confirmed it. Sounds like it was one helluva gathering today. Sorry I missed it, but I was there in spirit. How's this for irony. Last night at a neighbor's party, I looked at the bottom of a cap from a Magic Hat I was drinking and read this:







:-o Almost creepy. It seems like the mogul gods were trying to tell me something. :lol: Wish I could have been there, but no dice. Anyway, glad the Gunbarrel Gathering II was a success and also happy to hear some new rippers decided to check out our little hill. Both Pat and Steve commented that Chris Sullivan was surveying things from the bottom of Gunny, and seemed very psyched about how the spring bump season at Sundown shaped up. Hopefully days like today will solidify the mogul approach for years to come.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 15, 2009)

Had a great time at your local hill today, the turn out was great. Some of those lines were sick today and it got sicker into the day. 

I didn't get to talk with everybody but the guys I did ride up with were cool and fun to be around with. You local guys have a thing good going over there, I have to come back again.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

The video from the camera is pretty poor, but I'll get some up in a little bit.  For now here's some pics I took:











Grampa Pow





Money line


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They brainwashed me. Got any vouchers for us to come down and try out Barneys?



no vouchers....sorry


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

nice pictures


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2009)

i spent my sunday afternoon picking up crap (literally!) in my backyard.  glad to hear you guys had a great time. wish i could have been there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i spent my sunday afternoon picking up crap (literally!) in my backyard.  glad to hear you guys had a great time. wish i could have been there.



i did that this past week.  haven't cleaned the yard since late october.  uke:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 15, 2009)

Hell yeah that was a rad day!

Since it hasn't been said yet.........there were alot of rippers out there today.  Pretty sweet to be standing at the top of a line with 10+ people.  

Only pulled out my crappy camera once so all I got was this 1:30 video showing just some of the crew:


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

Sweet! You guys still suck, though. 



gmcunni said:


> i spent my sunday afternoon picking up crap (literally!) in my backyard.  glad to hear you guys had a great time. wish i could have been there.





Grassi21 said:


> i did that this past week.  haven't cleaned the yard since late october.  uke:


Yeah, I did a little of that last Sunday after the dog played in the freshly thawed crap. It was not fun washing her and picking that up (also had not been picked up in months). The job isn't done, either... I did half; Brian needs to finish.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome time, always fun skiing with a group a rippers like that. Looking forward to the videos. By the looks of it, tomorrow morning.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have the ability to easily edit the .mov video files from my point and shoot, so I'll just post up a few of the better ones.  These will be a teaser until Pat gets his video up. 

Spencer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Steve and Jeff:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2009)

Why don't you guys become Vimeo Plus members so we don't have to impatiently wait.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why don't you guys become Vimeo Plus members so we don't have to impatiently wait.


+1

:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why don't you guys become Vimeo Plus members so we don't have to impatiently wait.



Sure, send me $59.95 and I'll be happy to...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sure, send me $59.95 and I'll be happy to...



I'll pay that for your Head mogul matrix:wink: if that will help...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I'll pay that for your Head mogul matrix:wink: if that will help...



Madroch, not sure what size you are looking for but....

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-K2-Mamba-Mo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont have the patience to do a big edit job so mine is about 12 minutes long.  i need to grab a beer and i'll be back at it.  it will be up by about 3:00 am.

its pretty sick but it was damn hard holding that camera still.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Madroch, not sure what size you are looking for but....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-K2-Mamba-Mogul-Skis-185-CM_W0QQitemZ170311638561QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSkiing?hash=item170311638561&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



Old school! Well, sorta.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Madroch, not sure what size you are looking for but....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-K2-Mamba-Mo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Thanks for the link.  I had checked out the old Mamba's on line a bit before as there are deals galore for them.  But, I think 185 is too long (despite my reference to Brian's matrix- which might be that long, for all I know).

If JP falls through and Greg gets desperate enough, I may jump back in the cabrawler auction:wink:.  Actually, would have jumped in regardless of JP if I was truly committed.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Money line



Dayum. Were those two lines that extend all the way down as sick as they look? Coverage still looks great!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2009)

185s are way too long for you, and being that old are probably stiff and straight. Good for an old school screwing around day or for someone who skis bumps old school every day. Go modern.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Thanks for the link.  I had checked out the old Mamba's on line a bit before as there are deals galore for them.  But, I think 185 is too long (despite my reference to Brian's matrix- which might be that long, for all I know).


Brian's Mad Trix Moguls are 181s.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

where do the keep the moguls in the summer?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> where do the keep the moguls in the summer?



they migrate to south america


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 15, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why don't you guys become Vimeo Plus members so we don't have to impatiently wait.



throw them up on YouTube for the time being. my latest video looks real good in HQ.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

its taking 15 minutes just to publisht this to my own pc.  

If anone feels like they were left out, i apologize.  i basically took all the footage i had and ran with it.  there were so many people milling about at the top of the lines, it was damn hard to figure this out.  I'm pissed cause i didnt see much footage of 180 and he was absolutely killing it today.

Brian, Tim and Jeff were skiing much faster then they normally do also.  you guys looked real good today.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw Brian's footage of Jeff: dude, you look like you've been skiing bumps with them all season!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2009)

severine said:


> I saw Brian's footage of Jeff: dude, you look like you've been skiing bumps with them all season!



jeff, how were the new skis?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Dayum. Were those two lines that extend all the way down as sick as they look? Coverage still looks great!



Yes, but it was really more like one line.  What you're seeing is the sides of that line.  Coverage still is great, there really wasn't much more ground showing than there was last Sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

i keep getting hung up trying to publish to my pc.  this is my 3rd and final attempt.  if this doesnt work, i'm gonna split it in half and try 2 vids.  i think its just too big.


----------



## 180 (Mar 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't have the ability to easily edit the .mov video files from my point and shoot, so I'll just post up a few of the better ones.  These will be a teaser until Pat gets his video up.
> 
> Spencer:



Thanks Brian.  Spencer is going to love it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

180 said:


> Thanks Brian.  Spencer is going to love it.



Spencer was ripping it up today!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't have the ability to easily edit the .mov video files from my point and shoot, so I'll just post up a few of the better ones.  These will be a teaser until Pat gets his video up.
> 
> Spencer:



who's that flying down the other side of the run ?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's one of Pat:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> who's that flying down the other side of the run ?



I'm not sure, it looks like one of our crew though.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> who's that flying down the other side of the run ?


Beasted.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Another of Pat:


----------



## 180 (Mar 15, 2009)

Another great day on Gunbarrel.  Nice to meet more of my internet bumping friends.  Spencer had a great time with everyone. I am concerned we had 2 spectacular Sundays in a row.  Will we get 3?

Some pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/Sundown315?authkey=Gv1sRgCKnAwMeci8WfAw#

I spoke to Chris S at the end of the day.  The competition is now back to mens and womens divisions,but anyone can choose to enter the mens division to go after the big prize.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

180:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2009)

I was talking to Chris S. about the format for the bump comp and he really liked my idea that the we have the top 24 qualify instead of a top 16. The twist to my idea to get the brackets to work is that the top 8 will get a first round bye. The remaining 16 battle it out head to head. The 8 left of that 16 then ski the top 8. 

If there is a really huge turn out don't rule out 32 qualifiers.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 15, 2009)

aiight.  video is uploading to vimeo as we speak.  i did my best to edit out the bobbles and such but i left in once nice crash.  of myself of course.  its a bit shaky, what a shock, but the skiing is out of this world.  I know we take heat for doing this but this video was a freakin pain in the ass to do. 

the music was an afterthought.  i was spent by the time it came to picking that.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Madroch (sorry dude, there's a little bobble in there, but it's not bad)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

You can barely make out Mike pulling a Cossack here:

I was too far away from the kicker and the camera has no zoom in video mode.. :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Mr Evil with a spread off the kicker:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Hell yeah that was a rad day!
> 
> Since it hasn't been said yet.........there were alot of rippers out there today.  Pretty sweet to be standing at the top of a line with 10+ people.
> 
> Only pulled out my crappy camera once so all I got was this 1:30 video showing just some of the crew:



Nice video.  I didn't realize you had gotten any footage of me.  You got a little bit of Mr Evil in Beasted's segment too.  Nice music choice.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple more, and that's it of the barely usable video that I got.  I'm not sure who they are:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice video.  I didn't realize you had gotten any footage of me.  You got a little bit of Mr Evil in Beasted's segment too.  Nice music choice.



I see Mondeo behind 2knees, and I think I am coming up behind you Brian, but can't be sure, but it fits my recolliction and appears to be my outfit.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I see Mondeo behind 2knees, and I think I am coming up behind you Brian, but can't be sure, but it fits my recolliction and appears to be my outfit.



Not the ??? sequence, coming up behind you in your sequence.  Guy in the ??? sequence rips.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2009)

who was they guy in the back shirt, grey pants w/ white knee flags? he was killing it all day.

Pat, its hard to tell, but at about 10:00 minutes in it looks like you pulled a pole daffy right before you crash.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> jeff, how were the new skis?



They are a lot softer ski and they can turn quick!

I personally felt like I was skiing better last weekend. The bottom third I was able to get a lot of good runs in yesterday, but the top 2/3 I just couldn't figure out, only able to link a handful of turns at a time. Just need to spend more time in them practicing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2009)

great bumping ll around.  the bumps look like the are taking even more shape.  thanks for the vids guys.  i can't wait for wednesday!


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


>



Great vid. Lots of talent there for sure. That one line especially looks insane!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I see Mondeo behind 2knees, and I think I am coming up behind you Brian, but can't be sure, but it fits my recolliction and appears to be my outfit.



Yeah, that is you coming up behind me, you can see it better in Pat's video.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


>



Nice video Pat!  What an awesome day!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

i wanted tim and jeff to get a sequence too but i never was able to really pick you guys out.  i apologize for that.  i did get tim a few times while shooting other people but i'm not sure i saw jeff in there at all.  

Tim, you almost got plowed by BeastEd at one point!  180 almost took me out and i think Barts wife hit Powbmps at the bottom.  

Chris, you're commentary is pretty good, i almost thought about taking the music out when you had the camera.  And whats with all the noises you make when you ski by the camera.  You sound like some kind of chimpanzee.  :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice work on the vids boys!!!  Another fine day at our "beloved Institution"  :wink:

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> i wanted tim and jeff to get a sequence too but i never was able to really pick you guys out.  i apologize for that.  i did get tim a few times while shooting other people but i'm not sure i saw jeff in there at all.



I did my best to avoid the camera! You did get me in your film a couple times in the first few minutes. I am on lookers right, but everyone watching the video are focusing on the rippers that you were actually recording!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 16, 2009)

In the ten years I have been at Sundown I have never seen anything like yesterday. The skill level of the bumpers was amazing. At one point I counted over a hundred people watching from the deck and base area. 
 Thanks, to Mr. Evil and 180 for their suggestions for next weeks comp.


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> In the ten years I have been at Sundown I have never seen anything like yesterday. The skill level of the bumpers was amazing. At one point I counted over a hundred people watching from the deck and base area.



Plan to seed a few bumps again next year? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Plan to seed a few bumps again next year? :lol:



If only there was another trail for the racers to use, so that gunny could be bumped more often...


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If only there was another trail for the racers to use, so that gunny could be bumped more often...



Let's lose that silly terrain park on Stinger. Problem solved. :idea:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

lol, i was thinking that after this, its going to be very difficult to _want_ to ski temptor next year.


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, i was thinking that after this, its going to be very difficult to _want_ to ski temptor next year.




So true!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, i was thinking that after this, its going to be very difficult to _want_ to ski temptor next year.



Exactly!  Now we're spoiled.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

My Dr. told me to bag the whole skiing thing until next season because my back has been acting up ever since bump or (in my case) bust. But after watching that vid I’m thinking there is no way in hell I can not ski those bumps. I will be there one night this week. Not sure which night as I am going to need to pull a fast one on the old lady who would shoot me if she found out I was even considering the idea.

Which night should I attempt the bait and switch, Wed or Thur?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> My Dr. told me to bag the whole skiing thing until next season because my back has been acting up ever since bump or (in my case) bust. But after watching that vid I’m thinking there is no way in hell I can not ski those bumps. I will be there one night this week. Not sure which night as I am going to need to pull a fast one on the old lady who would shoot me if she found out I was even considering the idea.
> 
> Which night should I attempt the bait and switch, Wed or Thur?



You're crazy. :lol:

I'm not sure which night will be better from a conditions standpoint, but a bunch of us will be there on Wednesday night for the bump clinic


----------



## Madroch (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks to Brian and Pat (and everyone else) for the vid efforts.  Looks like they were up pretty late last night putting it togethor on top of the on hill efforts.  Wow, sums up some of the footage-- there are frames with 4-6 guys or more ripping at once.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

My pleasure on the video, though honestly I wouldn't have bothered if I remembered how crappy the video was with that camera.  I wish I had brought the camcorder...


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You're crazy. :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure which night will be better from a conditions standpoint, but a bunch of us will be there on Wednesday night for the bump clinic



I don’t need no stinking clinic. I can crash with the best of em with out any coaching thank you very much.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I don’t need no stinking clinic. I can crash with the best of em with out any coaching thank you very much.



i think there will be a special liability waiver waiting for you to sign on Sunday Jay!!  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I don’t need no stinking clinic. I can crash with the best of em with out any coaching thank you very much.



Clearly you don't need a clinic.  I was just conveying when there might be other AZer's around to ski with.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i think there will be a special liability waiver waiting for you to sign on Sunday Jay!!  ;-)



LOL as long as I don't need a parent or gaurdien to sign it for me it should be all good


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Clearly you don't need a clinic.  I was just conveying when there might be other AZer's around to ski with.



Count me in as a maybe. I have a feeling I can make this one. The hard part is going to be getting out for the comp :???:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> My Dr. told me to bag the whole skiing thing until next season because my back has been acting up ever since bump or (in my case) bust. But after watching that vid I’m thinking there is no way in hell I can not ski those bumps. I will be there one night this week. Not sure which night as I am going to need to pull a fast one on the old lady who would shoot me if she found out I was even considering the idea.
> 
> Which night should I attempt the bait and switch, Wed or Thur?



Is your doctor a skier?


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Is your doctor a skier?



It’s not really the doc that I’m worried about. Heck I’m not even worried much about the back. I’m afraid the old lady will give me a black eye that is even bigger than the one I gave myself at bump or bust 1 :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> It’s not really the doc that I’m worried about. Heck I’m not even worried much about the back. I’m afraid the old lady will give me a black eye that is even bigger than the one I gave myself at bump or bust 1 :-o



So, you essentially need a note from your Doctor to show your gf that you're okay to ski.  gotcha 

Get a friend to forge the note :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So, you essentially need a note from your Doctor to show your gf that you're okay to ski.  gotcha
> 
> Get a friend to forge the note :lol:



Thats too much trouble. I will just make her an EX-gf if she tries to get in the way :wink:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> Chris, you're commentary is pretty good, i almost thought about taking the music out when you had the camera.  And whats with all the noises you make when you ski by the camera.  You sound like some kind of chimpanzee.  :lol:



Sorry, I get a little excited in the bumps .

It was a little nutty out there at times.  The lift line was sweet, with the mob of bumpers meeting up with the mad steezy park rats.  Those kids were probably wondering what was up with all the old folks.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Sorry, I get a little excited in the bumps .
> 
> It was a little nutty out there at times.  The lift line was sweet, with the mob of bumpers meeting up with the mad steezy park rats.  Those kids were probably wondering what was up with all the old folks.




dude, dont apologize, its hilarious.


yeah, it was crazy seeing the horde of people line up at the top of each good line and then just peel off one by one.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi AZ'ers - fun time yesterday - I put the couple of vids I saw on the MJMT website:

http://www.maryjanemogultour.com/Video.html

Hopefully see all of you in April at Sugarbootie or somewhere - heck, maybe Sundown?  And, if anyone wants to connect at Mary Jane 3/28 & 2/29 let me know.

B-Stead


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Sorry, I get a little excited in the bumps .
> 
> It was a little nutty out there at times.  The lift line was sweet, with the mob of bumpers meeting up with the mad steezy park rats.  Those kids were probably wondering what was up with all the old folks.



That was quite a funny scene.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> Hi AZ'ers - fun time yesterday - I put the couple of vids I saw on the MJMT website:
> 
> http://www.maryjanemogultour.com/Video.html
> 
> ...



nice that you put it up with those vids.

btw, lovin that clip of desovich at whiteface.  things certainly have changed in the last 20 years.


----------

